# FishCrazy Walleye Derby - Spring 2016 / $ 10,000.00



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

The Spring 2016 FishCrazy Derby

$ 10,000.00 First Place Guaranteed
- Rest of the prizes pending on number of registrations past 200
- Goal is to pay:
- Top 10 places overall
- Big fish for each month
- Big fish for each week
- Team prize

- Help get 500 to register and make this payout happen

$ 50.00 per person to register for the Full Derby, deadline April 15, 2016
$ 10.00 per person to register for One Day, deadline June 17, 2016

- Charter Captains; you can entice customers to book with you during May and June and win the $ 10,000.00 (or any of the other pending prizes). All they have to do is register for the derby for only $ 10.00 each no later then the day they'll fish with you.
Contact me at: [email protected] for info.

- Derby runs May 1st to June 25th; Fish any time on Lake Erie and its tributaries.

- We have several weigh-in stations from Toledo to Conneaut for you weigh your fish; weigh in as many fish as you want, your biggest fish will qualify you for the periods it was caught in

For complete details go to: http://lakeeriewalleyederby.com/


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Tomorrow, June 17th. is the last day to register for the FishCrazy Derby and win the $ 10,000.00. Beat 11.45 lbs.
You can register for as many days as you want. Register separately for each day.
Do you measure up, or you'll end up saying: I wish I did?

http://lakeeriewalleyederby.com/derby-registration-form-one-day.html


----------

